# Rare 20" Schwinn Stingray springer fork on Ebay - Have they really gone up this much?



## oskisan (Jan 11, 2019)

WOW, I didn't know things have gone up this much on stingray stuff...


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 13, 2019)

That is a J33 fork. Different then the krate forks. It's for a 20 inch wheel. They Always bring big money


----------

